#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  Giving a Thai girl money. A story of.

## Chairman Mao

Mate of mine living up North was telling me about a girl he's started seeing.

He a nice, relaxed guy of middle years (late 30s) and independent means.

A day date was arranged with a girl (late 20s) that he knew and they had a nice day out, during which they arranged to meet again that evening/night.

Upon this arrangement she said she wanted to go shopping, but didn't have much money, and could she have some.


'Ere we go he thought, but felt why not, it's only a few quid so gave her 4000b and sat down for a coffee.

40 minutes later she returns with a few household items such as a basin, mop etc, and hands him back over 3000thb.

She wanted to buy some basic stuff for her parent's house and a dress so she could look nice on their date.


Run a mile? Or possibly a keeper?

----------


## somtamslap

He's stocking her parent's home on a first date. Not looking hugely promising..

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Is she fit? Does she take it up the shitter? Does she swallow? 

These are the important questions one should ask. Who cares if she wants a bit of money? Who doesn't?

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Brought back change? Worth keeping for a bit to see how it develops.

----------


## r1 pet

could be the feeder for the  big touch later,
on present evidence though she seems like a nice girl.

----------


## Bettyboo

> 'Ere we go he thought, but felt why not, it's only a few quid so gave her 4000b and sat down for a coffee.


Your mate sounds a bit silly; 4000 baht... Did she pay the money back later that evening?




> He's stocking her parent's home on a first date. Not looking hugely promising..


Spot on.




> Who cares if she wants a bit of money?


First 'date' wants cash for shopping; we're not all Arab princes like you...




> Brought back change? Worth keeping for a bit to see how it develops.


For us, yes; but for him???




> on present evidence though she seems like a nice girl.


What evidence? Did you learn your investigative skills at the FB of I?  :Smile:

----------


## Chairman Mao

> Did she pay the money back later that evening?


Probably not.

As I made it all up an hour or so ago.  :Sad:

----------


## Bettyboo

^ you've been here too long...

(on the up side, you might get a staff position at _Stickman_.)

----------


## ltnt

I had one similar to this.  I picked her up took her to the house for a shag.  then she asked if we could go shopping?  Sure, where I asked?  she said big C. Ok, and how much is this going to cost?  I don't know?  she went shopping buying crap like the tennie bopper she was and then went to the cashier.  Less than 1,000 baht.  I suppose this was payment for services rendered.  took her home and happy as a lark, popped out on the curb and went merrily along her way.

I initially saw her on the soi near a car rental place I was doing business in.  she smiled and I waved.  After leaving the car rental and going home I got a call from the car lady asking if I was interested in her friend?  Sure why not!  One never knows where or when you'll find a good one.

----------


## superman

> gave her 4000b





> 40 minutes later she returns with a few household items such as a basin, mop etc, and hands him back over 3000thb.


Why didn't she say, when he first gave her the money, that it was far too much and return the excess ? She knows how much things cost.

----------


## Chairman Mao

^ I'd imagine it was because of post number 7.

----------


## Stumpy

> He's stocking her parent's home on a first date. Not looking hugely promising..


^ :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  I just coughed out one of my lungs. Thanks Som

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Mate of mine living up North was telling me about a girl he's started seeing.


Was he a geordie or a mackem?

----------


## mickdundee

If he enjoyed her company, what difference does it make? Just keep seeing her until he no longer enjoys it. If she was a louse then why would she have even come back after getting his money?

----------


## 9999

> Run a mile? Or possibly a keeper?


Pretty normal, solid behaviour. Nothing out of the ordinary. Need more info to know if she's a keeper. Possibly a sinister ploy but that's giving the lass a lot of credit. The borrowing money for a date bit is a bit of a turn off but understandable considering she's obviously poor.

----------


## dirtydog

> As I made it all up an hour or so ago.


Obvious from the beginning Mr Billy No Mates.



> Mate of mine living up North

----------


## Chairman Mao

> If he enjoyed her company, what difference does it make? Just keep seeing her until he no longer enjoys it. If she was a louse then why would she have even come back after getting his money?





> Originally Posted by Chairman Mao
> 
> Run a mile? Or possibly a keeper?
> 
> 
> Pretty normal, solid behaviour. Nothing out of the ordinary. Need more info to know if she's a keeper. Possibly a sinister ploy but that's giving the lass a lot of credit. The borrowing money for a date bit is a bit of a turn off but understandable considering she's obviously poor.


I really don't know.

I'll see if I can be bothered making something up tomorrow to add to it.

----------


## Cujo

You sure are showing up the retards here CM.
That would be anyone who made serious reply after post #7.

----------


## 9999

So that would make the most recent poster in the thread the stoopidest. Dam. Again.

----------


## the dogcatcher

Slowly slowly catchy monkey.
The shitter and swallow question is important though.

----------


## Chairman Mao

Yeah, sure. Why not. She does both of those.

----------


## the dogcatcher

Buying the odd pair of fip flops won't hurt then.

----------


## WujouMao

> Brought back change? Worth keeping for a bit to see how it develops.


Yea, my eyebrows rose a bit at the end of that sentence. I agree with Davis.

----------


## Chairman Mao

Apparently she's just had an affair with a Thai uni girl last week.

Seems to swing both ways. He's shocked.

----------


## Breny

I know her i think!  :Smile:

----------


## boloa

> Apparently she's just had an affair with a Thai uni girl last week.
> 
> Seems to swing both ways.


BOGOF  :Smile:

----------


## BobR

> could be the feeder for the  big touch later,
> on present evidence though she seems like a nice girl.


I don't think so, the "I'll let him off easy now so I can get more later" ploy requires a certain amount of self-discipline the Thais do not seem to have.  It's always amazed me that a night with a girl I know here costs me twice as much as a night with a new recruit from a bar, then the one who demanded double the going rate invariably calls or  sends me an e-mail asking why she has not seen me lately.

This one sounds like she may be a keeper, and they all provide for their family. That's just part of the culture.

----------


## corned dog

Mao is bored coz the english poodle ain't on here anymore !

----------


## Chairman Mao

> This one sounds like she may be a keeper


Sure could be.

----------


## forreachingme

She followed step one and two of the new book "how to withdraw money from your walking ATM for a long run "

Step 1 ) Try get some cash fro walking ATM then buy a mop and a bucket for your parents, eventually a cheap dress for yourself 

Step 2 )  return some cash to walking ATM. 

Always works! the ATM will go ahead by opening an account for you with the return in 99% of cases.

Step 3 ) take it in and up anywhere ATM fantasies 

ATM shall buy you a laptop with internet connection following this, in most cases without the need of asking ATM...

To know step 4, read the book !

----------


## Rural Surin

> ^ you've been here too long...
> 
> (on the up side, you might get a staff position at _Stickman_.)


I doubt that. Mao's too strikingly real and honest to aquire such a venue with the likes of Stickman...

----------


## 9999

> Mao is bored coz the english poodle ain't on here anymore !


That would explain his recent surge in decent posts.

----------


## livelife

She asked for money on the first day.

Run, run, run.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

deary deary me

Everyone likes these kinda threads on here

Brings out the agony uncle in them

Even if it is bullshit :Smile:

----------


## somtamslap

Dear Deidre,

I've just had a night of bottie love with a chap in a frock. Does this make me a bum smudger?

Yours,

Withnallstoke

ps..I normally smash the granny out of the local wildlife but, eh, who doesn't! lol

----------


## crocodilexp

Keeper? Depends on what you're looking to keep. If it's for on-call, no-strings-attached sex and she's good in bed, sure, keep her phone number. 

Serious relationship? Give me a break. That requires investment from both sides -- I never take any Thai girl seriously if she didn't occasionally offer to pay for something when we're together (symbolic things, like a cup of cha yen or a short-distance taxi fare are enough). Of course, I'll pay for 80-90% of the things we do, but she has to put in something.  

Giving her money directly, even for a taxi home? That's working girl territory (part time, freelancer, call it whatever). Those can be sweet and have their place, but I prefer to keep the accounting clear. 

Occasional gift is fine as long as I initiate it, but asking for money crosses the line.

----------


## Lorenzo

> He a nice, relaxed guy of middle years (late 30s) and independent means.  A day date was arranged with a girl (late 20s)


Total waste of time, she is an old hag for a guy in his 30's

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by Chairman Mao
> 
> He a nice, relaxed guy of middle years (late 30s) and independent means.  A day date was arranged with a girl (late 20s)
> 
> 
> Total waste of time, she is an old hag for a guy in his 30's


He usually prefers girls in their early teens, this was a one off for him.

----------


## Jesus Jones

Are westerners so damn gullible to the point of desperation?  Have they never had a woman that the have a fear of being alone?  I really don't understand why folks give-in to easily when it comes to Thai women and finances.  Only last week i was talking to a colleague of mine whose GF has demanded to be wed in a space of a few weeks.  Of course, buying a home came into the equation as the GF will lose face to her fellow villages.  

I'd tell the biatch to take a flying fuck personally!  Thank god my missus earns more than i do!

----------


## Sailing into trouble

You guy's need to get out more!

----------


## withnallstoke

Dear Deidre,

I've just had a night of bottie love dressed up in a frock. I couldn't believe the size of my lovers manhood. Does this make me a bum smudger?

Yours,

Somtamslap.

----------


## grasshopper

You unfaithful unfeeling bitch! Have you no shame? No! You flaunt your infidelity on a site such as this?

Anon.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

> Dear Deidre,
> 
> I've just had a night of bottie love dressed up in a frock. I couldn't believe the size of my lovers manhood. Does this make me a bum smudger?
> 
> Yours,
> 
> Somtamslap.



Dear Mr Somtamslap,

Every man wonders about the size of the next man's "manhood", as you call it. it's not gay at all, to gloat at inferior Thai people in public toilets, and more than 8 shakes is not a wank

Yours Sincerely

Deirdre

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by withnallstoke
> 
> Dear Deidre,
> 
> I've just had a night of bottie love dressed up in a frock. I couldn't believe the size of my lovers manhood. Does this make me a bum smudger?
> 
> Yours,
> 
> Somtamslap.
> ...


No, only you.

----------


## somtamslap

Dear Withnallstoke,

Yes.

Yours,

Deidre

----------


## harrybarracuda

Come on Mao, time to make up and ending. Doesn't have to be happy.

 :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> Are westerners so damn gullible to the point of desperation?


^Abso-fucken-lutely





> Have they never had a woman that the have a fear of being alone?


I think what you are saying are "Can't western men just be here and hang without having to hook up and marry in a few weeks?"

^ No they can't. Their best common sense(if they even possessed any to begin with) was "cntl-alt-deleted" at the airport.




> I really don't understand why folks give-in to easily when it comes to Thai women and finances.


^ My assessment is they cant believe such a sweet young thing is with them and then they go into this "VJJ" trance. Honestly its quite scary and I have personally witnessed this VJJ trance with a visiting friend. I pulled him aside, kicked him square in the nuts and said WAKE UP YOU DOLT!!!!!!. 




> I'd tell the biatch to take a flying fuck personally!


^ So eloquently spoken... :Smile: . Dating is one thing, becoming an ATM on the first date....NFW. There will be plenty of time for you to be suckered later. Take it slow. The blood letting should be over a period of time until you get to the "big crescendo" where she smacks with you with the "buy the farm and the family" deal...... :rofl:

----------


## Chairman Mao

> Come on Mao, time to make up and ending. Doesn't have to be happy.


I'm afraid she just had to leave for a month or so.

Her half-Thai half-Geordie husband is due back from his new month-on month-off cleaning job in Dubai.  :Sad:

----------


## Breny

Has you mate bought a bar yet with his lovely wife to be?  Thats always a good idea. 

Or even started importing Buffalo's from Cambodia.

This is better than Eastenders.

----------


## Cujo

> Come on Mao, time to make up and ending. Doesn't have to be happy.


What do you mean 'Make up'.?

----------


## DJ Pat

The guy might be so ugly that he's gotta keep what he can get, and he needs to obviously feel wanted.

Many guys are like this, they need affection and love, but then they find that their dream girl is just another heartless, money driven whore, (I mean whore as in whoring herself, not working in a bar) their world falls apart, hence many suicides from high rise balconies, but that's another story altogether.

----------


## Jesus Jones

Judging by the red blob i was left, i feel i may have unintentionally offended the elderly, fat, insecure or unattractive.  Or all even.  For that I sincerely apologize!

----------


## Cujo

> Judging by the red blob i was left, i feel i may have unintentionally offended the elderly, fat, insecure or unattractive.  Or all even.  For that I sincerely apologize!


If it was the one from me it was for being an idiot and making a serious reply about this specific girl and situation.

----------


## Jesus Jones

Sensitive bugger, i never said it was you.

----------


## alwarner

^Mao said he made it up on page 1.

----------


## The Master Cool

haha, foking Mao eh.


Do I know him?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nostromo

> Is she fit? Does she take it up the shitter? Does she swallow? 
> 
> These are the important questions one should ask. Who cares if she wants a bit of money? Who doesn't?


LOL. definitely important questions with standard street girlie.

----------


## nostromo

But to the point, I love my Thai wife and give willingly to her and her family. Sure, there are people here saying I am shit crazy bringing down their short time prices. But this is life. Go to Philippines you can get it all for 300 baht.

----------


## Cujo

> But to the point, I love my Thai wife and give willingly to her and her family. Sure, there are people here saying I am shit crazy bringing down their short time prices. But this is life. Go to Philippines you can get it all for 300 baht.


How much do you give your wife for short time?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> Come on Mao, time to make up and ending. Doesn't have to be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean 'Make up'.?


I would refer the honourable gentleman to Post #7. 

 ::chitown::

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> Come on Mao, time to make up and ending. Doesn't have to be happy.
> 
> 
> I'm afraid she just had to leave for a month or so.
> 
> Her half-Thai half-Geordie husband is due back from his new month-on month-off cleaning job in Dubai.


Ah, but he came back a few days early and her phone was switched off. So he phoned another farang in the village and found out all about it.

I know where this is going....

 :Smile:

----------


## DJ Pat

^Top of one of the View Talay Condos probably...

----------


## Cujo

I still want to know how much nostromo gives his missus for short time.

----------


## The Light

> Is she fit? Does she take it up the shitter? Does she swallow? 
> 
> These are the important questions one should ask. Who cares if she wants a bit of money? Who doesn't?


Rump ranger are ya? Or just any port in a storm?

----------


## The Light

> I had one similar to this. I picked her up took her to the house for a shag. then she asked if we could go shopping? Sure, where I asked? she said big C. Ok, and how much is this going to cost? I don't know? she went shopping buying crap like the tennie bopper she was and then went to the cashier. Less than 1,000 baht. I suppose this was payment for services rendered. took her home and happy as a lark, popped out on the curb and went merrily along her way.
> 
> I initially saw her on the soi near a car rental place I was doing business in. she smiled and I waved. After leaving the car rental and going home I got a call from the car lady asking if I was interested in her friend? Sure why not! One never knows where or when you'll find a good one.


Gotta love it. They'll sell you their friend or neighbor if the rest of their family is busy separating farangs from their money...

----------


## The Light

> Mate of mine living up North was telling me about a girl he's started seeing.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Was he a geordie or a mackem?


Maybe a Limey.

----------


## blue

so whats your avatar about
mr light ?

----------


## Cujo

I still want to know how much Mrs Nostromo gets for short time.

----------


## ltnt

> I still want to know how much Mrs Nostromo gets for short time.


A night without Nostro. :tieme:

----------


## ltnt

> Gotta love it. They'll sell you their friend or neighbor if the rest of their family is busy separating farangs from their money...


And in your home of residence?  What are the gentry doing to seperate you from your money?  This is business, not a personality contest.

We've all bought a few dinners and flowers or drinks for some lady ferang at one time or another.  What's the difference between Thailand style or Ferang style?  Nothing!

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by The Light
> 
> Gotta love it. They'll sell you their friend or neighbor if the rest of their family is busy separating farangs from their money...
> 
> 
> And in your home of residence?  What are the gentry doing to seperate you from your money?  This is business, not a personality contest.
> 
> We've all bought a few dinners and flowers or drinks for some lady ferang at one time or another.  What's the difference between Thailand style or Ferang style?  Nothing!


Yes, just like back home.
 :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:

----------


## ltnt

No lawyers here. :Smile:

----------


## nostromo

> I still want to know how much Mrs Nostromo gets for short time.


Did you not understand the issue? We stay together because of "this thing called love" - as in tv series Californication although his book was eventually called "God hates us all". But the scene where a nun gave him a blowjob was good one. Wonder they edited it out in US?

Put your head down your ass and keep it there and I tell you something in 20 years, or, say 40.

Oh am I being nasty? I didnt start it though...

----------


## nostromo

> I still want to know how much Mrs Nostromo gets for short time.



Or if you are seriously (though I think you are just a bastard) talking about cheapest possible prices you can get it, in my younger days before being happily married and I take you want it as cheap as possible, Blow Row in AC it was about 300-400 for BBBJ+FS, in Cambodia for BBBJ+CIM 5 dollars. In Thailand 1K for LT with stunning freelancer, but you would probably have to pay a bit more. And with my farang ex-wife everything I got. Actually I should introduce you to her. You happy now?

----------


## 9999

> talking about cheapest possible prices you can get it


Burko Farso is pretty cheap I hear. The women are stunning and come with free AIDS.

----------


## Chairman Mao

> in Cambodia for BBBJ+CIM 5 dollars


You were ripped off, my friend.

----------


## 9999

Isn't it lovely to see that when it comes to whoring there are no silly divisions like borders and race. All that matters is the price.

----------


## The Light

> so whats your avatar about
> mr light ?


My mug shot.

----------


## The Light

> Originally Posted by The Light
> 
> Gotta love it. They'll sell you their friend or neighbor if the rest of their family is busy separating farangs from their money...
> 
> 
> And in your home of residence? What are the gentry doing to seperate you from your money? This is business, not a personality contest.
> 
> We've all bought a few dinners and flowers or drinks for some lady ferang at one time or another. What's the difference between Thailand style or Ferang style? Nothing!


Nothing? Here is the difference; I have never had "some lady farang" try to sell me her friend, sister, daughter, brother or mother while smiling broadly.

----------


## Chairman Mao

We can see why.
_
My mug shot._

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Cujo

Ecuse my ignorance but what is



> in Cambodia for BBBJ+CIM 5 dollars


I see 'BJ' in there, I know what that is but not being a monger I'm confused about the rest.

----------


## DrAndy

> Your mate sounds a bit silly; 4000 baht





> I made it all up an hour or so ago


fair enough






> You sure are showing up the retards here CM. That would be anyone who made serious reply after post #7.


are you serious?

----------


## DrAndy

> Judging by the red blob i was left, i feel i may have unintentionally offended the elderly, fat, insecure or unattractive. Or all even





> If it was the one from me





> i never said it was you.


but if the description fits.....

----------


## DrAndy

> I have never had "some lady farang" try to sell me her friend, sister, daughter, brother or mother while smiling broadly.


yes, but friends of some girl have called me and asked if I was interested in several countries

nothing to do with selling, just matchmaking

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by Bettyboo
> 
> Your mate sounds a bit silly; 4000 baht
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um, yes.
Have you READ post #7?

----------


## DrAndy

^ if you are serious, you said that you must be a retard

----------


## nostromo

> Originally Posted by nostromo
> 
> talking about cheapest possible prices you can get it
> 
> 
> Burko Farso is pretty cheap I hear. The women are stunning and come with free AIDS.


India i hear is very cheap too and often come with free hiv too and offer very young girls too - sick bastards. They think having sex with young girl cures his hiv, IMHO certain body parts of those men should be cut off. But then they would come to Thailand to work as ladyboys...  :Sad:

----------


## nostromo

> in Cambodia for XXXX+XXX 5 dollars
> 			
> 		
> 
> You were ripped off, my friend.


I dont think so since she was so good performer :Smile:  Would have given more. And this from ages ago, prices must have gone up. And do you know how difficult it is in Cambodia to get good XX, Khmer ladies just aren't into it. At least in my limited experience. You need to go with Viet girl. But I heard last year there was some crackdown and the police deported Viets.

Replaced some letters with X to not to offend anyone pc or if there are children reading this thread. I fear getting banned ... I feel like I am on some secret list of TD members being monitored :Smile:  but then must many of you be too :Smile:  and that mormons or whatever are come in their black trousers and white shirts on daily basis to tell I am the devil and will burn in fires of hell  :Smile:  and be a bloody nuisance. While I am no expert on this area, as normal man I've had my experiences in my day... and 5 dollar experience has some feeling of adventure which I like, its not about money.

And I dont think anyone should take advantage of these ladies with "cheapest" prices heard on net. Everyone is individual. And use protection.

But I could not edit my original post? Did I miss some button or is it only poss to edit only 15 min after posting?

----------


## nostromo

> Ecuse my ignorance but what is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				in Cambodia for XXXX+XXX 5 dollars
> 			
> 		
> ...


Eh, do you really live in Thailand or SE Asia and not know these abbreviations? You can google it. (now I have mental picture Koojo entering 4+3 X letters to google and reading resulting wikipedia page about alphabets :Smile: ) 

Aren't I a good politically correct person today? Can I get some bonus? I havent even called anyone "retard".  

But really Koojo if your cracks of my wife were serious you "were outta line" like John Wayne would have said to you, towards me and many happily married farangs with good Thai wives. and it provoked me to speak of prices. At least I hope some poor bastard (like you :Smile:  ) got some good if old info to save your money for imported booze. 

Maybe I am oversensitive now but I am sick and tired reading all Thai ladies are money-grabbing prostitutes.

And IMHO there is nothing wrong with sex or paid sex or travelling for sex (isnt it like health travel?). Sex is not for making more reta...- oh hell, now I almost screwed up by my plans for being better person - new babies to already overpopulated planet, like religious nutters would like us to believe. Of fok now the mormons are coming. Do you realize what you have done Koojo???

----------


## ltnt

> And I dont think anyone should take advantage of these ladies with "cheapest" prices heard on net.


Duly noted.  So just how little has one paid?  It must be a sum or commodity, or trade.  "Not free."  Get it.  Perhaps a new thread in Living in Thailand is more suited to this idea?

----------


## ltnt

> Originally Posted by ltnt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by The Light
> ...


Hey Light,  you missed it again.  Selling wares in western countries entails the following:  Drinks, dinner, flowers, intro's by friends, mothers setting up daughters or even son's I suppose.  In the end its pimping.  

I'm surprised that you missed this one.  Certainly many foreigners here don't realize just how much he paid for those western ladies he bedded in the past or present.

If you marry one the price goes up dramatically.  
I would have thought Dr. Andy would have pointed this out to you for sure.  He's a bright boy here and certainly as experienced as Bettyboo who is a legend in his own mind where womanizing is concerned.

Oh, well, back to the porn channel.... :mid:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Ecuse my ignorance but what is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				in Cambodia for BBBJ+CIM 5 dollars
> 			
> 		
> ...


Buggered Before Blow Job?

----------


## Bettyboo

BBBJ + CIM

Buggered Before (giving a) Blow Job, then (he) Came In My-mouth?

(I don't like the sound of that at all, was it a weekend away with Papillion and Socal?)

----------


## nostromo

> Originally Posted by nostromo
> 
> And I dont think anyone should take advantage of these ladies with "cheapest" prices heard on net.
> 
> 
> Duly noted.  So just how little has one paid?  It must be a sum or commodity, or trade.  "Not free."  Get it.  Perhaps a new thread in Living in Thailand is more suited to this idea?


Fair payment for fair service, good for good. 

As this comes up again, there is some scum in worldsexarhive/report or something like that bragging he gets free travel in Asia by secretly filming the action and then selling it to some porn sites. This I think is real scum bastard of a person. Lock and load and fire... after some hard torture.

----------


## ltnt

> he gets free travel in Asia by secretly filming


Always wondered what that little red light in the ceiling was? Thought it was a "smoke alarm."  Next time I'll smile. :Smile:

----------


## Cujo

> But really Koojo if your cracks of my wife were serious you "were outta line" like John Wayne would have said to you, towards me and many happily married farangs with good Thai wives. and it provoked me to speak of prices. At least I hope some poor bastard (like you ) got some good if old info to save your money for imported booze.


Well what does this mean?




> Originally Posted by *nostromo*  
> _But  to the point, I love my Thai wife and give willingly to her and her  family. Sure, there are people here saying I am shit crazy bringing down  their short time prices. But this is life. Go to Philippines you can  get it all for 300 baht._


Sounds to me like you're saying that somehow the money you're giving your wife is affecting the price of shorttimes, which would suggest your missus and her family are charging money for short times less than the market rate.

----------


## nostromo

> Originally Posted by nostromo
> 
> 
> 
> But really Koojo if your cracks of my wife were serious you "were outta line" like John Wayne would have said to you, towards me and many happily married farangs with good Thai wives. and it provoked me to speak of prices. At least I hope some poor bastard (like you ) got some good if old info to save your money for imported booze. 
> 
> 
> Well what does this mean?
> 
> ...


OK now I see. Me saying "Sure, there are people here saying I am shit crazy bringing down their short time prices." 
Actually I tried to edit it to but was too late. Naturally I meant *"Sure, there are people here saying I am shit crazy bringing  UP their short time prices"* - by not supporting their cheap charlie approach where you try to get serviced for UNFAIRLY minimal price (and steal her wallet too on your way out like I have heard russians do in Pattaya). 

But I thought that what I meant in context would be VERY MUCH OBVIOUS to any person (or dog, who knows on internet) of at least 60% of average intelligence.

But you provoked me continuously by asking my wifes short time price. Well, or additionally blaming me for supporting my wife and her family financially more than (I think) most, which leads higher expectations from others too. But that is up to me. Some good people do not have money (east european fake english teachers getting max 15K baht a month, though I dont know if they qualify as good people I referred to anyways...), I understand they can not provide, and I never intend to blame them for that and they can still have very happy life with lovely wife in 2700 baht apartment. But worry that without windows and aircon it may lead to more domestic violence.

But if you didnt mean it in bad way and it was misunderstanding, then its ok and water under the bridge. We wont come waterboarding you now.  :Smile:  At least if you are not one of those robber russians or that secret video man :Smile: . 

Merry xmas.

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by Koojo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by nostromo
> ...


Actually if you were paying attention I said I wondered what YOU gave her for short time (so as to bring down the short time price)
*You're* the one who mentioned the subject of your wife, you giving money, and short time prices in a single sentence.
What were you expecting.
All things considered I'm surprised a lot more piss wasn't taken.
You got off lightly.
Next time don't talk about your wife in a post about short time prices, actually best to leave family out of it all together to avoid embarrassing situations like this.

----------


## nostromo

Are you thick or or something (well this comes to reading comprehension)

As I said in my post, I did not indicate you Koojo, but logically it seems as you do not understand single multi-worded sentences of english, eh, is logically indicative that you are not understanding what I said (in English), you are one of these east european fake teachers living in 2700 no window no aircon apartments. That got you mad at me. Nothing bad in that living in 2700 ap, what is bad is your attitude. "We can still come waterboarding you. Russian shit." How you read that sentence? I even gave you free advice on employing Thai workforce on another forum.




> Originally Posted by nostromo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Koojo
> ...

----------


## nostromo

Though with your income of 2700 you might find it difficult find decent workforce, if it is you paying.




> DD I posted reply to this day or couple ago, can you check it out. There arent secret mods on TD deleting posts are there?
> 
> As I said in my post, I did not indicate you Koojo, but logically it seems as you do not understand single multi-worded sentences of english, eh, indicative that you are not understanding what I said (in English), you are one of these east european fake teachers living in 2700 no window no aircon apartments. That got you mad at me. Nothing bad in that living in 2700 ap, what is bad is your attitude. Can still come waterboarding you. Russian shit.  I even gave you free advice on employing Thai workforce on another forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Cujo

> DD I posted reply to this day or couple ago, can you check it out. There arent secret mods on TD deleting posts are there?
> 
> As I said in my post, I did not indicate you Koojo, but logically it seems as you do not understand single multi-worded sentences of english, eh, indicative that you are not understanding what I said (in English), you are one of these east european fake teachers living in 2700 no window no aircon apartments. That got you mad at me. Nothing bad in that living in 2700 ap, what is bad is your attitude. Can still come waterboarding you. Russian shit.  I even gave you free advice on employing Thai workforce on another forum.
> 
> [


I *THINK* I know what you said.
How about English next time.

----------


## nostromo

That for the xmas spirit thanks a fuck koojo fker

----------


## nostromo

I dont think you think, that requires intelligence

----------


## nostromo

Descartes said said "I think, therefore I am", so koojo does not actualy exist in this classical sense at least - maybe a bot or something

----------


## Cujo

> That for the xmas spirit thanks a fuck koojo fker


 :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :kma: 
You wife knock you back last night?

----------


## DrAndy

> But worry that without windows and aircon it may lead to more domestic violence.





> Are you thick or or something





> Nothing bad in that living in 2700 ap


what??

----------


## DrAndy

> I dont think you think, that requires intelligence





> Descartes said said "I think, therefore I am"


he actually wrote  "Cogito ergo sum "

incidentally, thinking does not require intelligence, although your posts do indicate a very faint glimmer

----------


## nostromo

> Originally Posted by nostromo
> 
> 
> That for the xmas spirit thanks a fuck koojo fker
> 
> 
> 
> You wife knock you back last night?


As you are wannabe monger, let you think of this my wife earlier gave me oh so wonderful XXXX, and later on then XX. I understand your envy, for your 2700 you probably usually cant get decent LT nana gogo girl. Or more now I think.

Why you dont let it go? You insulted me by not reading the whole thread and not  understanding the context and worse? Want a ticket to Guantanamo, its more pleasant than Phuket Waterboarding school test subject. Though I dont know what they do with east europeans.... havent seen anyone actually shot on arrival....
i
Eiuro chicks suck but only our money and not in any good sense....

----------


## nostromo

But we can still use you as a test subject in Phuket :Smile:  Sorry no leave to Bangla road, or to anywhere.

----------


## Cujo

^ Sometimes I think I know what you're on about but it's obvious you don't.

----------


## The Master Cool

Meltdowns are quite fun.

Can't you lot try to have them in understandable English though? It makes it easier for the rest of us.

----------


## nostromo

> Originally Posted by nostromo
> 
> I dont think you think, that requires intelligence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well from uni I recall he said "e pense donc je suis" which means exactly what I said.
Which sounds in latin in latin the same, or what do you mean

----------


## nostromo

> ^ Sometimes I think I know what you're on about but it's obvious you don't.


Again a reading comprehension issue you have...
"Why you DONT dont let it go? You insulted me by not reading the whole thread and not understanding the context and worse? Want a ticket to Guantanamo, its more pleasant than Phuket Waterboarding school test subject. Though I dont know what they do with east europeans.... havent seen anyone actually shot on arrival...."

Read the whole thread and keep in mind the context of this whole discussion from post 1.

----------


## nostromo

> Originally Posted by nostromo
> 
> But worry that without windows and aircon it may lead to more domestic violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its all in earlier post that got koojo move to further level:
(Or can you have decent apartment for less than 2700 in BKK? Perhaps if you XXXX the landlord on daily basis, but then I would not know, my many aircons cleaning bill will be again higher)

"but you provoked me continuously by asking my wifes short time price. Well, or additionally blaming me for supporting my wife and her family financially more than (I think) most, which leads higher expectations from others too. But that is up to me. Some good people do not have money (east european fake english teachers getting max 15K baht a month, though I dont know if they qualify as good people I referred to anyways...), I understand they can not provide, and I never intend to blame them for that and they can still have very happy life with lovely wife in 2700 baht apartment. *But worry that without windows and aircon it may lead to more domestic violence*."

----------


## Cujo

> Want a ticket to Guantanamo, its more pleasant than Phuket Waterboarding  school test subject. Though I dont know what they do with east  europeans.... havent seen anyone actually shot on arrival...."


What?

----------


## nostromo

From song I am now listening...

"I only came here seeking peace".

----------


## nostromo

> Want a ticket to Guantanamo, its more pleasant than Phuket Waterboarding  school test subject. Though I dont know what they do with east  europeans.... havent seen anyone actually shot on arrival...."
> 			
> 		
> 
> What?


You lack general knowledge, yes I understand you dont have Internet in east europe or it is censored or slow but try google

Guantanamo bay
Waterboarding
What to do if I am an idiot

----------


## nostromo

But since it is xmastime, I would like to offer everyone goodwill and happiness (except the secret video man and russian Thai girl robbers), so dont jump off your balcony (sorry forgot you dont have one) but still why waste time on this pointless crap.

----------


## DrAndy

> Well from uni I recall he said "e pense donc je suis" which means exactly what I said. Which sounds in latin in latin the same, or what do you mean


nope, he was a writer and didn't say anything

in French he wrote  _Je pense_ etc, and later he wrote it in Latin

he never said a word

----------


## DrAndy

> Again a reading comprehension issue you have...


I suppose the trouble is is that you are not a native English speaker so some of your sentences come out a little garbled

----------


## The Master Cool

How much paint thinner has Nostromo had for breakfast?  :Confused:

----------


## dolorous ed

holy poo

that was a very fun read 

thanks

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by Koojo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Want a ticket to Guantanamo, its more pleasant than Phuket Waterboarding  school test subject. Though I dont know what they do with east  europeans.... havent seen anyone actually shot on arrival...."
> ...


Um, yes, I know where Guatanamo bay is and what it is, I also have heard of waterboarding.
I just haven't a clue what you're saying about them or why you're using those words in this thread.
Here's a clue.
When using words it's best to form them into some semblance of order before presenting them to the reader rather than just putting them down randomly.

----------


## nostromo

As I said case closed but this came later into my attention, consider case closed after this. (Would like to add that so many interested people read this thread from the beginning to understand the context)

Who the fok are you to say where I come from, you and whos army? Are you another fake east european english teacher defending his mate koojo? Or American trailer folk from deep south, or perhaps South African, Indian or perhaps I cannot see the keyboard much or turn out logical sentences after the xmas present whisky, who knows and who cares. Maybe I am a dog, thats great about internet.

And we definitely went to different unis, eh very sorry, Universities. I take you went to Dog Grooming Poly of Worst Place on Earth (Its in Romania, or where) and met koojo there. Oh but now you are Doctor Andy, licensed from Khao San road. Great to meet a professional.

Little bit for you to learn about Descartes so read it and shut the fok up.
I know a bit about this subject and checked, all I said is confirmed on wikipedia:
Cogito ergo sum - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Oh and I am very sorry cannot use all proper characters with this Thai keyboard. Or havent found a way yet at least. If that was your point.

Oh and do write an essay in your perfect english :Smile:  and post it. Or a novel perhaps, maybe it willl be published. Good luck.

----------


## Cujo

Sniffing glue again?
I never said anything about Descartes or what army you belong to.
I was talking about wives and short time prices.
Maybe you're confused.
How was your Christmas?
 :kma:

----------


## DrAndy

> As I said case closed but this came later into my attention, consider case closed after this


who are you to say if "ae closed" or not? what case anyway? what are you rambling on about, who the fok are you to say where I come from, you and whos army? Are you another fake east european english teacher defending his mate koojo? Or American trailer folk from deep south, or perhaps South African, Indian or perhaps I cannot see the keyboard much 

and furthermore, And we definitely went to different unis, eh very sorry, Universities. I take you went to Dog Grooming Poly of Worst Place on Earth (Its in Romania, or where) and met koojo there. Oh but now you are Nostromo, licensed idiot from Khao San road. Great to meet a professional.

maybe you can understand your own ramblings

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by nostromo
> 
> As I said case closed but this came later into my attention, consider case closed after this
> 
> 
> who are you to say if "ae closed" or not? what case anyway? what are you rambling on about, who the fok are you to say where I come from, you and whos army? Are you another fake east european english teacher defending his mate koojo? Or American trailer folk from deep south, or perhaps South African, Indian or perhaps I cannot see the keyboard much 
> 
> and furthermore, And we definitely went to different unis, eh very sorry, Universities. I take you went to Dog Grooming Poly of Worst Place on Earth (Its in Romania, or where) and met koojo there. Oh but now you are Nostromo, licensed idiot from Khao San road. Great to meet a professional.
> 
> maybe you can understand your own ramblings


I think you got him.

----------


## crocman

What did you do to these poor bastards.You are an evil fcuking genius. Chairman Mao      THE FORCE IS STRONG WITH YOU

----------


## Bettyboo

Page 6???

How did this thread get to page 6...  :Sad: 

Ban CM!
(but let him still posts pictures...)

----------


## crocman

Instead of a ban may i suggest a nice Lecter style restraint.He can still fcuk with them but no harm done.

----------


## meat

What is abnormal about this situation?  Guy wants pussy.  Girl wants cash.  Call it what you will: wife or whore.  Same same.

----------


## Chairman Mao

Just got off the phone with him.

They're engaged.

Forgot to ask about sinsod. Will call again tomorrow to ask.

----------

